# Encounter with Forum Member's Boat - 5/18/2008



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

I'm not going to say who did this because I don't want to start a big pissing match. We were anchored over a private spot that we found not too far away from one of the VERY POPULAR public spots. We had lines in the water and were reeling snapper up everytime we dropped. Out of the blue, a CC that appeared to be in the 26' range was coming straight at me at full throttle. We started waving like crazy and he kept coming. He made a last minute turn and missed the bow of my boat by 20-30 feet. My waves turned to the one finger salute and he made a circle and came back. Got close enough to tell me to stay off HIS spot if I wanted my boat to float back to the dock. You know who you are and you've already posted a report on your trip. Why did you leave this part out? Get a life, there is plenty of water for everyone. You could have killed someone.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

post up which popular spot it was near....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

this should get good opcorn


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

opcornopcorn this is a double bagger .


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I am VERY curious to see if Mr. Owns The Gulf has a pair big enough to own up....



I highly doubt it though....most of these clowns never do:looser


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Crappie1962 (5/19/2008)*opcornopcorn this is a double bagger .


don't forget the :mmmbeer :mmmbeer :mmmbeer :mmmbeer :mmmbeer


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't understand. If you're not going to identify the boat, then why post at all?


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

Because I want him to know that I know who it was. I've sent him a PM with all of my contact info if he would like to come to me and have a little chat about this. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out anyway. I'm just not intersted in posting other people's info on a public forum. I'm not sure what liabilities I would incur.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Then if you know who it was and have sent him a pm why are you still bitching in the open?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

So a pier guy bought a boat??:shedevil


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You should report him to FWC and then you should tell us all who it is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *weatherman (5/19/2008)*So a pier guy bought a boat??:shedevil


?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope this thread doesn't blow up. I have vowed not to get upset this year if this happens to me but one thing I WILL promise. As soon as I can log on, I'm going to post GPS numbers. NO arguing, fighting, threats, or name calling, just going to post'em..... I hope that you get this issue resolved quickly.......


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

The gulf is public domain. No one , again NO ONE has any right to any spot. You want to make a reef for your self, then you are making a reef for ANYONE that is on the gulf. Why is this simple fact so hard to understand. Nowif you want not want to fish someone's private spot that is just a matter of personal choice. There is NO law or rule against it. Accept this and get on with the plesure of just being able to be on the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

CC.....Center Console, or Cuddy Cabin?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

exactly Bill....it is ALL 100% public...private means it is not WIDELY known



oh and Bill...VERY nice new Cat! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago I learned that fishing is a great excape from the riggers of my day to day work, and life in general. My whole family loves to be on the water, and each feels the same way about it being a relaxing excape. Some of my most fond memories and favorite times involve being on the water, even if the fish weren't coming into my boat, it is still a grand event to be on the water. 

I don't know who either of you are, but why would you go out onto the water with a hostile state of mind? Why would you go at all? What is the purpose? What were you looking for? If catching a fish is that important.....Joe Patties is your answer. If someone is that miserable fishing, I certainly don't want to visit their workplace. 

I really hate to read stories like this, and I know it goes on everyday, I just don't understand why.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)* You know who you are and you've already posted a report on your trip.
> 
> I don't see any reports in the offshore section dated 5/18/08....
> 
> Mark W


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

Mods, feel free to delete my post if you would like. I'm just pissed off about it. I understand that the post does no good, without naming the captain of the other boat.

PS: Who said it was in Offshore Reports?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

what are the GPS numbers.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah! What teamawaerness said!

IF the account is accurate, the guy was 100% in the wrong. Sorry you had a bad day.

By the way, anybody who is wonderin...yes, I have a 26' CC (center console), and was out yesterday...but it wasnt me!


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

:nonono


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

c'mon man, stop being a buzz kill and just call it out... who ever it was, we'll put them out of the PFF circle of trust (i think i started out of it, but slowly worked my way in!)

just say who it was, you're killin' me smalls


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

So did you leave the spot when he asked you to or did you continue fishing?


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Yeah! What teamawaerness said!
> 
> IF the account is accurate, the guy was 100% in the wrong. Sorry you had a bad day.
> 
> By the way, anybody who is wonderin...yes, I have a 26' CC (center console), and was out yesterday...but it wasnt me!




:nonono


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Yeah! What teamawaerness said!
> ...




is this your way of saying it was them?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

um, sailmaster...time to shit or get off the pot


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

No way it was Clay. I fish with him all the time and 1, he would never do that and 2, he doesn't have "private spots" out.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Ruh Roh, Elroy.

No way it was Clay... too much intergity and common sense. I think you may have him confused with another boat??

Chickenbone...Who let you back in???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i was under assumption that i was in, apperently not :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummmm...sailmaster. You joined this morning at 10:55 am. You have 5 post. all on this subject.

I hate people who think they "own" a piece of water, and would never be the one to run up and threaten someone cuz there "on MY private spot".

Your finger wagging at me makes me, and others think you are talking about me. I throttle down at least a 1/4 mile from reaching a spot to get my dive flag up, fget the anchor ready and such.

And I have recieved no PM's from you confronting me.

There were four respected members (well...maybe not respected, but good people) on the boat. Baddazzchef, Flyingfisher, Telum Piscus (Knot-A-Yats new name), and myself besides another person who will be joining the forum soon. Everyone willattest that we had no encounters, in fact even hailed other boats on the radio.

I really hope you clarify your finger wagging at me, and that it was not me. I never act aggresive towards others unless they threaten, or act agressive towards me.

Please clarify that it wasn't me, or fell free to call me if you are going to insist it was.

777-1221


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

me thinks someone might be yankin yer chain a bit!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Ummmm...sailmaster. You joined this morning at 10:55 am. You have 5 post. all on this subject.
> 
> I hate people who think they "own" a piece of water, and would never be the one to run up and threaten someone cuz there "on MY private spot".
> 
> ...




BULLSHIT CLAY, it was you and you know it was you. Any yankee transplant wannabe no showing up for the Wed night meet up not making to the Oar House non participating SOB like yourself is obviously the culprit. Confess ocean owneroke


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you're right. Clay hit the nail on the head though, 5 posts and all about this subject. Either 1, a pratical joke or 2 Clay pissed in someone's Wheaties and they are trying to make something up to discredit him. Too many other respected members onboard for this to be true. May have been someone else, but not Team Chunky Love. They wouldn't have run up on you, they would have anchored up a ways away, surfaced under your boat and pulled your plug out. "The Team with the Chunk uses Stealth" Hey I think I have a new hit song here.

VS..... You know you're "IN", I'm just busting you down a bit.


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

Of cours your friends will attest that it wasn't you. I'm done with this subject.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*I'm not going to say who did this because I don't want to start a big pissing match. We were anchored over a private spot that we found not too far away from one of the VERY POPULAR public spots. We had lines in the water and were reeling snapper up everytime we dropped. Out of the blue, a CC that appeared to be in the 26' range was coming straight at me at full throttle. We started waving like crazy and he kept coming. He made a last minute turn and missed the bow of my boat by 20-30 feet. My waves turned to the one finger salute and he made a circle and came back. Got close enough to tell me to stay off HIS spot if I wanted my boat to float back to the dock. You know who you are and you've already posted a report on your trip. Why did you leave this part out? Get a life, there is plenty of water for everyone. You could have killed someone.


Still waiting for a responce man!

In case you really are confused, and thought I own a different boat, heres a pic of it....










And here is a pic of it, and me being towed out of the ramp......










In fasct come to think of it....if you do insist it was me...maybe you are this guy in the next picture I had a "conversation" with at the boat ramp that day cuz you were previously sitting in your boat screaming and acting like a pure ass while I was getting my stupid ass towed out? (I still think you (if its you) was mad cuz your wife dresse you in funny hawian shirts)......










Please...........please clarify that you ARE NOT talking about me!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*Of cours your friends will attest that it wasn't you. I'm done with this subject.


quit being a *** and call the man. he left you his phone number.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

opcorn:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

It couldn't have been Clay b/c you said you were catching fish....Clay doesn't know of any spots with fish on it. oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't me, and I have had at least 50 different people on this forum on my boats with me, and they all know I ere on the side of caution.

Either you are one of my buddies bustin my chops....:moon good one...you got me...or you are someone who doesn't like me, and THAT list is way too long for me to try and guess who you are.

in case you missed it the first time... 777-1221.

Would love to meet and discuss if you are going to try to give me a bad name....I highly doubt you will convince anybody though.

Good try though.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

must be half a tard anyway if he can't differentiate a CC from a cat


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*Of cours your friends will attest that it wasn't you. I'm done with this subject.


Are you f'n kidding me. Who lit the fuse on your tampon? I'm sorry buddy but I honestly think you are mistaken. What was the make of the boat. Was it a cat or v hull? What kind of motors are on it? Size and make?

I don't know what's funnier, this post or the thought of clay having private numbers. hahaha

He named off nothing but stand up forum members to back him up. I would believe any one of them over you any day.


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

Say what you want Clay. Everyone will have a fit of rediculous anger every once in a while. That boat sure does lookd VERY familiar!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*That boat sure does lookd VERY familiar!




sorta like 2 CC's glued together?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am just waiting to see which one of my friends you are busting my chops!

Or...better yet....just because I never name where we dive, you are waiting for me to say where! Haa haa batman....foiled again!

Why don't you tell me where YOU were! What very popular wreck!

Yer a funny guy.

WharfRat...yer killin me man!!! But you are right I hate to say.

Sorry I missed ya mmpparr!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*Say what you want Clay. Everyone will have a fit of rediculous anger every once in a while. That boat sure does lookd VERY familiar!


Wait a minute!!!! you spelled rediculus...kinda like someone else used to on here, who I don't know why all there post, and name were deleted?! Someone with a real southern name..... seemed to hate me and startin talkin crap to me from the first day he got on here..........hhhmmmmm.......makes me wonder??

And the first post....reads just like that persons stories and lessons used too.....hmmmm...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, Are you running people off the mass. again oke

Ever one knows this dude is full of sh#t, Don't sweat it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*Say what you want Clay. Everyone will have a fit of rediculous anger every once in a while. That boat sure does lookd VERY familiar!
> ...




Yep, was thinking the same thing...might be time for the restraining order Clay...could be some kind of ****-erotic fascination he has with you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn you Murphys!!! Why did you have to let people know we was at the Mass!!!! I didnt want no one knowin where we get our fish...(or in my case most the time...dont get fish!)


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*Mods, feel free to delete my post if you would like. I'm just pissed off about it. I understand that the post does no good, without naming the captain of the other boat.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Who said it was in Offshore Reports?




You're right. It does no freaking good for you to come here playing little girl high school games. Post the name of the asshole who did this, please. The person who endangered your life needs us all to know what he did.



Or, go away and quit fucking with people.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

it's only some **** who likes claydoh....not a true story


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay.....I just did a reverse look-up and traceon his IP address. Do you want his home address?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Damn you Murphys!!! Why did you have to let people know we was at the Mass!!!! I didnt want no one knowin where we get our fish...(or in my case most the time...dont get fish!)


I figured as long as I didn't tell every one ya'll dive itin the middle ofa strong out going tide they wouldn't get half the fish ya'll do


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hal...you musta missed it..he already called me oput, and said it was me.

I think its funny as hell...either one of my friends, or like Wharf Rat and **** said...I gots me my own secret admirer!!:grouphug

And another thing....notice the use of capitilaization to emphisize words????? Kinda trade mark to the guy who liked me the least.

Funny stuff.

Anyone who believes it...then just remember to stay the hell off my spots! Or I'll go cock deisel gaster on your ass...just like I did on Sail Masterbaiter! I will sink your boat and make my private spot an even bigger reef with the addition of your boat hull and carcasses!!!! I mean it! Just stay out of the Gulf for your own safety because any spots I got on my GPS, from the Mass to the Oriskany...I own em all!!!!

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

well....at least I got yer number so I can call to ask before fishing the Russain Freighter, Oriskanny, or any of your other private numbers!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If nothing else, nice audience...55 guests and 39 members.....Shitski!!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Clay, you going to Flounders tonight?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Point Downtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!

While this guy has got the attention of this many people.........

BOSS Commercial Building Services

(850) 777-1221

Specializing in metal and flat roofing systems. Active from Miami to New Orleans. Manufacturer Certified Contractor thru several differnt manufacturers, allowing us to offer 20 year NDL (No Dollar Limit) material AND labor weathertightness warranties straight from the manufacturer, coving the cost of ALL repairs, regardless of wether a fault of materials, or workmanship. We offer engineering calculations and drawings for specific wind uplift zones your project is located in.

In business for over 12 years, from April 1996. Pages and pages of commercial and goverment references spanning 5 states.

*"Personal Service on a Commercial Scale"*

*(850) 777-1221*


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Have met Clay very briefly but he's been on the board a long time. From everything I gather, he seems like the type person who would own up to their actions and apologize for being an arse before anyone had a chance to post it. Gotta be a friend yanking his yankee doodle. BTW, I can't remember who had it in for Clay?? On the old forum?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Didnt know any body was goin to flounders tonite Scott! I can't make it though....I gotta slow my roll abit. 

went to the Oval office thursday...the Dive and drink friday that just turned into drink...and divin yesterday. I cant keep up..I gott turn in early tonite!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

60 Guest, 45 Members??????????????????That has to be a new Post record!!!!!!!!!!Clay your gonna need an Agent, and a Publicist soon.................. Can we get your autograph at the next PFF Wednesday night bash??????????? oke


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta admit guys, I've enjoyed the drama but I think you are either dealing with a troll or a friend playing a joke.


----------



## SailMaster (May 19, 2008)

He came so close that I could smell a horrible stinch. I just figured it was his body odor, maybe it was the Chunky Love.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

This was fun to watch until it turned into stupid......:boo


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*He came so close that I could smell a horrible stinch. I just figured it was his body odor, maybe it was the Chunky Love.


Horrible stinch huh. I know Clay has a little body oder, but it's not enough to smell off the boat with 15-20knt winds. We have to deal with it on the boat ride on the way out, but the stinch goes away after he gets in the saltwater. 

HaHa Clay, I go away from the forum for about 6 hours and someone decides to start crap with youwith a joke that got everyone riled up. We didn't come anywhere near a boat yesterday. I don't know how anyone could try and say we did. Especially since the spots we dove yesterday were not private. But I guess someone neededto start some crap. Oh and it's not me that would start some crap like this. I have some better blackmail info I could post. :letsdrink

I wonder if the Mola Mola that we buzzed found a way to get on here and post. Because we did give him a good buzz almost hitting him yesterday. I am sure that he was pissed that almost hit him like that. This is his way of getting back to you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

PLEASE john..for the love of god...leave the blackmail worthy morning incedent out!!!!

Please! hee hee...Yesterday morning, I completely reached a new level of stupid.:doh


----------



## InTooDeep (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*He came so close that I could smell a horrible stinch. I just figured it was his body odor, maybe it was the Chunky Love.
> ...


Breaking out the prison videos now?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SailMaster (5/19/2008)*He came so close that I could smell a horrible stinch. I just figured it was his body odor, maybe it was the Chunky Love.
> ...


 Black male or blackmail info?!?!?!?:shedevil


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

lmao....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Good Point Downtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awwwww fer ChritSakes... Now I know Clay has a split personality - HE WROTE IT just to promote himself later. The diabolical twists continue....



...now Clay if you had any stones you'd pack your dive gear with me and on my other kayak paddle out on June's full moon we'll do a night dive with those little pontoons a mile offshore. Maybe Chum first?



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately Bob..I DON"T have the stones for a night dive! Wish I did...but spooks me!

Spaekin of diving, when you ready to go get wet man!


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Clay ran me off a cold beer last Thur. night. Pushy owner of the hops!!:moon


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2008)*Good Point Downtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> While this guy has got the attention of this many people.........
> 
> ...


Now that is Damned funny! LMAO. And just in case anyone missed the add the first time; here it is again.oke


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

:reallycrying I just went to go pee and came back to another mess started by Clay and promoted by Konz .

This is just a yankee trick to get people to give up GPS numbers of PRIVATE spots.:banghead


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *1923 (5/19/2008)*:reallycrying I just went to go pee and came back to another mess started by Clay and promoted by Konz .
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a yankee trick to get people to give up GPS numbers of PRIVATE spots.:banghead




We ain't yankee's we're re transplanted southerners.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

This is exactly why I quit posting so much on this forum...I for one tolerate very little when it comes to stupid conduct on the water. I would not condone Clay doing something this stupid to another boater. Matter of fact our trip this weekend was supposed to prove the iunthinkable...Divers and fisherman can be within feet of each other and both produce good results...I will not elaborate on our success but I will say that we only came up on one public wreck that had boats all day and we spoke to all of the fisherman about fishing and diving situations on the spot. The other spots we hit were empty because ignaorant assholes like you did not have the balls or stupidity to weather the 4-6 rollers we were in. Anyway it would benifit you greatly to come forward and admit you were wrong on peggin clay and we will all forget about it...or you can ruin your reputation before it even starts! Your choice!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay you know it wasn't me you were running up on because once you got in shooting range you would have been dodging bullets. :blownaway


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

yep!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking Cat Clay.


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I know it wasnt me! But i do have a 26 ft boat in the destin area & have plenty of private spots of my own which have cost good money placing over the years. Several have been found by others & when i am around these with my crew and i can see from a distance that someone on either on one of them or close to one, i just reset theauto to another location, grab a soft drink (BEER IF IT IS NOON/5 OCLOCK SOMEWHERE) smile at my crew and wish them luck and move on...i am just asguility of finding "someone elses" spot and fishing it sometimes if am in area.

Isnt that what it is all about, having a good time away from work, on the water, in the area we enjoy most?:doh


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

oke


----------

